# 80% lower receiver



## bigdman1986

I have a question regarding lower receivers that are 80% complete and the legality of these in Massachusetts. A friend of mine showed me a start up company looking for donations and through your donation you will receive an 80% lower receiver. The company states that these are completely legal providing you machine the remaining portion of the lower yourself and follow all other laws and regulations.

However, I only question this because I am in Massachusetts and firearm laws are not black and white.Can anyone provide me any insight on this and if it is a worthwhile (meaning legally feasible) to look into?

http://www.rockethub.com/projects/2...ving-our-2nd-amendment-rights#description-tab


----------



## Hush

Whoops, I logged onto Northeast Shooters by accident.


----------



## Dan Stark

Yes. You can. FA10 when you can shoot it.


----------



## 263FPD

Unless you are a machinist, you WILL fuck it up. Also, you may not farm out the work to anyone. nor can you sell it to anyone once it is complete.


----------



## pahapoika

probably would be easier to build an AR-10 then try and find one


----------

